# G-Sync ja oder nein?



## ozhan (3. Januar 2016)

Hi

Ich suche ein Monitor mit dem ich ab und zu mal gut Zocken kann. Aber mehr wert lege ich auf Bild und Video Bearbeitung. Gucke auch oft Filme über PC, also dann eher was das echte Farben wieder gibt.
Aber wenn es ein Monitor gibt der der für beides sehr gut geeignet ist, dann ehr mit den Empfehlungen 
Nur ist die Frage, hab einige Monitore gefunden die mir schon sehr gut gefallen.
Wie z.b diese
27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz
61872 - 28" (71,12cm) Asus PB287Q schwarz
8633074 - 27" (68,58cm) LG Electronics 27MU67-B

hab ein GeForce GTX 980 Ti mit 6GB DDR5 Ram. 
Sollte ich da auf jedenfall ein mit G-Sync kaufen oder wird das über Bewertet?


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2016)

ozhan schrieb:


> Sollte ich da auf jedenfall ein mit G-Sync kaufen oder wird das über Bewertet?



Zu diesem Thema kann ich dir folgendes sagen:
Ich stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen Frage. 
Ich habe mich gegen G-Sync entschieden, da ich mich damit selbst auf Nvidia beschränken würde. Ich meine, wer weiß, vielleicht nutze ich in zwei Jahren ja mal wieder eine AMD-Karte? Dann würde mir G-Sync nichts mehr nützen.
Da du wert auf Bildbearbeitung legst, wäre ein TN Panel eher eine schlechte Wahl.

Ich weiß nicht wie hoch dein Budget ist, aber hier findest du mal eine kleine Auswahl diverser Modelle:
Kaufberatung Grafik Monitore ab 27 Zoll


----------



## ozhan (3. Januar 2016)

Also budget würde bis 700€ gehen und denke eh das ich eher dann auf IPS panel gehen werde


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2016)

Variable Syncronisation ist schon sehr gut. Nur bist du bei GSync an Nvidia gebunden und zahlst 200€ mehr für das Modul im Monitor. 

Würde eher warten, bis KabyLake mit der Unterstützung für AdaptiveSync kommt. Dann steht Nvidia nämlich mit GSync alleine da und wird dann sicher auch ganz plötzlich AdaptiveSync unterstützen. Ist ja schon im DP1.2a Standard mit drin.


----------



## ozhan (3. Januar 2016)

Naja warten wollte ich nicht mehr. Die Teile für mein PC werden diese und nächste Woche alle hoffentlich da sein und wollte diese Woche dann auch den Monitor endlich bestellen.
Was ist dp1.2a?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2016)

Displayport 1.2a

DP1.3 kann dann auch UHD mit 120Hz. Kommt mit Pascal/Polaris. AMD Radeon: Support für HDR- und 4K-Displays mit 120 Hz ab 2016 - ComputerBase


----------



## GottesMissionar (3. Januar 2016)

Bin seit einem Jahr auch auf G-Sync umgestiegen. Und ich möchte es nicht mehr missen. Habe vor ein paar Wochen zu Testzwecken auf meinem Dell gezockt um zu Testen, wie das Spielgefühl mit 21:9 ist. Kein Vergleich. Wenn du G-Sync einmal gewohnt bist, willst du es nicht wieder hergeben - der Unterschied fällt total auf (mir vor allem bei Witcher 3).

Das Argument, dass G-Sync proprietär ist und Free-Sync offen stimmt zwar in der Theorie - in der Praxis sind aber beides (derzeit) proprietäre Standards. Schließlich wird G-Sync ausschließlich von NVIDIA und Free-Sync ausschließlich von AMD unterstützt. Und andere Grafikchiphersteller gibt es derzeit eh nicht. Die G-Sync Monitore kosten halt leider alle ~200€ mehr als ohne - leider lassen sie sich das ordentlich bezahlen. :/


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2016)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Und andere Grafikchiphersteller gibt es derzeit eh nicht.



Doch. Intel. Wenn auch eben nur als iGPU. 



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Das Argument, dass G-Sync proprietär ist und Free-Sync offen stimmt zwar in der Theorie - in der Praxis sind aber beides (derzeit) proprietäre Standards. Schließlich wird G-Sync ausschließlich von NVIDIA und Free-Sync ausschließlich von AMD unterstützt.



FreeSync basiert aber auf AdaptiveSync und braucht keine extra Hardware.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2016)

Was nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass du eine AMD Karte haben MUSST.

Zur eigentlichen Frage:
Hast du Probleme mit tearing?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass du eine AMD Karte haben MUSST.



Liegt aber nicht an den Monitoren, oder an AMD.  Wenn Nvidia wöllte, konnten sie das recht schnell umsetzen. Fehlt nur bisher der Druck.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2016)

Woher sollte der Druck auch kommen?


----------



## Combi (4. Januar 2016)

also ich habe seit gut ner woche ne gtx 980ti und nen acer predator 144hz,g-sync monitor.
isn 24er,grösser ist mist,sitze nur 60cm weit weg.

also der unterschied ist gewaltig.
erstmal 144hz,sowiso der hammer,aber mit g-sync...ein super weiches bild,kein verzerren,zerreissen.
null tearing.so macht zocken spass.
vor allem in bf4,170-200fps.fallout 4, 72fps steady.alle settings max.
mit meinem alten acer 1ms ,60hz moni,hatte ich auch ein gutes bild beim zocken,aber erst mit neuem monitor,
sah und merkte man,was die ganze zeit gefehlt hat.
die combi von graka und tft,war ein echt guter kauf.


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. Januar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch. Intel. Wenn auch eben nur als iGPU.



Alles klar. Gib mir dann bitte einfach Bescheid, sobald die Skylake iGPUs Free-Sync und ne 3D-Leistung haben.


----------



## Yoshi-M (4. Januar 2016)

@TE:

Wenn du nur gelegentlich mal spielst, aber deutlich mehr Wert auf Bildbearbeitung ect. legst, würde ich an deiner Stelle den LG 27MU67-B nehmen.
Hat, im Gegensatz zum Asus 4K ein IPS-Panel, was dir bei der Darstellung von Bildern farblich sehr entgegen kommt.

Den Asus 1440p würde ich auch nicht nehmen, da Bild/Filmbearbeitung kaum Grafikleistung benötigt, aber statt der WQHD man mit der 4K Auflösung zum einen eine weitaus bessere Bilddarstellung hat, und zum anderen
hast du wesentlich mehr Platz auf dem Bildschirm und alles wirkt aufgeräumter und übersichtlicher. Mit 4K macht mir das tägliche arbeiten weit mehr Spaß als mit FHD oder 1440p.

Und wenn du eher Gelegenheitsgamer bist, dann mach dir keinen Kopf über das fehlende G-Sync und den (nur) 60 Hz. 
Stell einfach V-Sync ein, und passe die Regler dann soweit an, bis du konstante 60 FPS bekommst. In einigen Spielen ist das bereits in 4K und hohen Details möglich, (z.B. Dirt Rally, BF4, AC Rogue, Anno 2205 ect...) 
in anderen muss man auch mal die Regler etwas weiter zurück Richtung "Mittel" drehen (z.B. AC Syndicate, AC Unity ect...)

Wenn du allerdings den Anspruch hast, die Regler eher weiter rechts zu haben, weil dir besonders viele Details wichtig sind, dann kannst du immernoch auf 1440p stellen, 
und schon dürften hohe bis Ultra- Einstellungen + 60 FPS in so ziemlich allen Spielen möglich sein.
1440p+144HZ rentiert sich in meinen Augen eher für Leute, die hauptsächlich gamen, und trotz hohen Details zusätzlich sehr hohe FPS-Werte wünschen. Diejenigen werden mit
4K eher (zur Zeit) noch nicht glücklich.

Ich selbst habe die gleiche Graka wie du und ebenfalls diesen LG Monitor, und fahre damit sehr gut!


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2016)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Alles klar. Gib mir dann bitte einfach Bescheid, sobald die Skylake iGPUs Free-Sync und ne 3D-Leistung haben.



Bei Skylake noch nicht. Einführung ist mit KabyLake (also Skylake Refresh) geplant.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2016)

Zum spielen sind die dann aber aber auch noch nicht wirklich geeignet.
Aber genug OT.


----------



## Carmir (4. Januar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt aber nicht an den Monitoren, oder an AMD.  Wenn Nvidia wöllte, konnten sie das recht schnell umsetzen. Fehlt nur bisher der Druck.



Ist doch egal woran es liegt, es ist jetzt so.


----------



## sleipDE (6. Januar 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> bf4,170-200fps.fallout 4, 72fps steady.alle settings max.



Bei 170-200Frames greift doch kein Gsync, oder liege ich da falsch?

Zumindest geht das mit Freesync und den verfügbaren 144Hz Monitoren nicht.

Ich habe irgendwie kein Tearing, oder nehme es nicht so war, deshalb ist diese Technik für mich kein kaufargument.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

Mit dem richtigen Monitor geht das.
Aber bei nem 144Hz Monitor hast du bei 170-200fps kein Gsync mehr.


----------



## sleipDE (6. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann bildet er sich also nur ein das er in BF4 kein Tearing mehr hat, hab ich es mir doch gedacht  Er hat ja den Acer Predator mit 144Hz.

Da kann diese Technik also auch wieder nicht so toll sein, alles auch viel Einbildung und Marketing Geblubber.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

144Hz Monitore haben durchaus weniger tearing als nen 60Hz Monitor. 
Gsync funktioniert einwandfrei, nur das es eben auf die maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz begrenzt ist.
Was ich aber nicht als Problem ansehe.


----------



## ozhan (6. Januar 2016)

Was ist den mit den 3? 
Würdet ihr einen davon für einen Empfehlen, der Video und Bild Bearbeitet und auch ab und an in guter Manier Zocken will?
Ist IPS auf alle fälle die bessere Wahl als TN?
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...product/1238138?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1238138
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/XB280...product/1159083?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1159083
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...product/1226114?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1226114


----------



## Atent123 (6. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum spielen sind die dann aber aber auch noch nicht wirklich geeignet.
> Aber genug OT.



Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Die Broadwell IGPU mit 48eus und edram konnte schon gut ranklotzen.
Eine Skylake gt4e IGPU mit 72 eus und edram könnte der gtx750 schon ziemlich nahe kommen.
Ich denke Caby Lake legt da noch mal ordentlich drauf.


----------



## sleipDE (6. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 144Hz Monitore haben durchaus weniger tearing als nen 60Hz Monitor.



Aber in dem Fall eben nicht durch Gsync. Da gehen die Meinungen auch stark auseinander, es ging mir aber weniger um die 144Hz sondern um Gsync welches eben +200€ Aufpreis kostet und Ihm in dem Frame Bereich nichts bringt obwohl er das scheinbar denkt. Schon kein Wunder mehr das viele Hersteller die Range garnicht angeben, so denkt man halt man hat jederzeit Gsync/Freesync was in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist, die provitgeile Nvidia Bande weiß schon wie sie Ihren Fanboys die Taschen leert xD Im Falle von AMD kostet es wenigstens keine Aufpreis.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Die Broadwell IGPU mit 48eus und edram konnte schon gut ranklotzen.
> Eine Skylake gt4e IGPU mit 72 eus und edram könnte der gtx750 schon ziemlich nahe kommen.
> Ich denke Caby Lake legt da noch mal ordentlich drauf.


Wenn man den Trend Richtung UHD sieht, dann wirds schnell wieder dunkel bei ner iGPU.
Klar anspruchslose Spiele gehen unter FHD, aber ne dedizierte Karte ist nunmal ne ganze Ecke schneller.


sleipDE schrieb:


> Aber in dem Fall eben nicht durch Gsync. Da gehen die Meinungen auch stark auseinander, es ging mir aber weniger um die 144Hz sondern um Gsync welches eben +200€ Aufpreis kostet und Ihm in dem Frame Bereich nichts bringt obwohl er das scheinbar denkt. Schon kein Wunder mehr das viele Hersteller die Range garnicht angeben, so denkt man halt man hat jederzeit Gsync/Freesync was in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist, die provitgeile Nvidia Bande weiß schon wie sie Ihren Fanboys die Taschen leert xD Im Falle von AMD kostet es wenigstens keine Aufpreis.


Warum sollten sie das bei Gsync tun?
Das funktioniert von 30-maximale Hertz und unter 30Hz werden die frames verdoppelt, vervierfacht usw.
200€ Aufpreis entsprechen auch nicht dem, was heutzutage auf dem Markt ist.


ozhan schrieb:


> Was ist den mit den 3?
> Würdet ihr einen davon für einen Empfehlen, der Video und Bild Bearbeitet und auch ab und an in guter Manier Zocken will?
> Ist IPS auf alle fälle die bessere Wahl als TN?
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...product/1238138?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1238138
> ...


Wie professionell ist denn die Bearbeitung?
Nur für zuhause oder für Kunden, dann auch mit kalibriertem Drucker.


----------



## ozhan (6. Januar 2016)

Nur für mich Familie oder Freunde. Also nicht für Profit aber man will es ja trotzdem ordentlich machen


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

Der 271 ist gerade im Angebot bei Zack Zack.
Je nachdem wie genau die Bilder werden sollen, muss der Monitor halt noch ordentlich kalibriert werden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Januar 2016)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Schon kein Wunder mehr das viele Hersteller die Range garnicht angeben, so denkt man halt man hat jederzeit Gsync/Freesync was in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist, die provitgeile Nvidia Bande weiß schon wie sie Ihren Fanboys die Taschen leert xD Im Falle von AMD kostet es wenigstens keine Aufpreis.



Das ist leider Tatsache.
Sogar auf den Websites der Hersteller findet man die genaue Range nicht!
Da wird nur mit Gsync/Freesync geworben, aber die Range _interessiert ja eh keinen_


----------



## sleipDE (6. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie das bei Gsync tun?
> Das funktioniert von 30-maximale Hertz und unter 30Hz werden die frames verdoppelt, vervierfacht usw.
> 200€ Aufpreis entsprechen auch nicht dem, was heutzutage auf dem Markt ist.



Ganz einfach weil das zur Aufklärung beiträgt, Nvidia ist in dieser Beziehung der letzte Sauhaufen, ich sage nur GTX970 und 3,5GB Vram.

Unter 30Hz greift Gsync nicht sondern die Frames werden verdoppelt, das hat also nicht den selben Effekt, weiterhin ist oberhalb der Range auch Ende mit Gsync, wieso sollte das deiner Meinung also nicht erwähnt werden? Das gerade genannte kann ja nicht dein ernst sein. Ich erinnere mich da gerne an meinen TF2 Test, der damals mit ~200Frames im Mittel gemacht wurde, das Bild wurde an dieser Stelle genauso zerissen wie ohne Freesync, nirgendwo außer auf einer Testseite (Prad.de) war die Freesync Range dieses Moniter ersichtlich, das trägt ganz einfach nicht zur Transparenz bei, wobei es mir in dem Fall egal war da es mich nicht mehr gekostet hat, bei Nvidias Gsync käme ich mir verarscht vor.

Na dann lass Ihn eben 150€ teurer sein...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

Gsync kappt die fps auf der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Dh wenn man mehr will, muss man Gsync aktiv ausschalten.
Wenn man sich ein wenig bei Gsync einliest, kommt man recht schnell an diese Informationen.

Zum Thema Frameverdoppelung oder mehr:
wenn du 22fps hast und diese verdoppelst, landest du bei 44fps.
Ergo läuft der Monitor wieder mit 44Hz und deswegen wieder im Gsync Bereich.
Aus diesem Grund, wurde das von AMD ja auch beim Crimsontreiber eingeführt.

Hast du dir schon mal den Preis vom neuen Eizo Freesync FS2735 angeguckt?
Der ist bei Alternate in 1-2 Tagen versandfertig, kostet aber mal 250€ mehr als der vergleichbare Asus PG279Q.
So viel zum Thema Gsync kostet mehr.
Es kommt immer drauf an, wie der Monitor vermarktet wird und wer ihn herstellt.


----------



## addicTix (7. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync kappt die fps auf der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz.
> Dh wenn man mehr will, muss man Gsync aktiv ausschalten.
> Wenn man sich ein wenig bei Gsync einliest, kommt man recht schnell an diese Informationen.



Das stimmt so nicht. G-Sync cappt die FPS nicht. Das tut immer noch V-Sync, welches standardmäßig an ist wenn G-Sync läuft.
Wenn man V-Sync dann im Treiber oder Nvidia Inspector ausschaltet und nur G-Sync anlässt, der hat dann keine gecappten FPS mehr und trotzdem G-Sync. Sprich wenn man bei einem 144Hz Monitor dann über 144 FPS kommt, dann ist G-Sync nicht mehr aktiv. Bei 144 FPS und darunter ist es aktiv.
Allerdings verursacht V-Sync dann eben noch einen Inputlag, und der Vorteil an G-Sync ist ja, dass man genau diesen nicht mehr hat und trotzdem kein tearing.

Ich für meinen Teil habe auf jeden fall V-Sync aus, G-Sync an und FPS cap bei 143 FPS. So ist G-Sync immer aktiv und ich hab kein V-Sync input lag


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2016)

Also dann genauer.
Wenn Gsync aktiviert wird, steht im Treiber Vsync standardmässig auf Ein.
Dadurch werden die fps auf die maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz begrenzt.
So war auch die Einstellung bis Treiberversion 353.06.
Erst danach gab es die Option, Vsync auf Aus zu stellen.
Warum sollte Gsync bei aktiviertem Vsync bei der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz inaktiv werden?


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2016)

Gibt es 144hz Monitore mit 4K oder haben das nur Monitore die kein 4K haben?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2016)

Nein, wird es so schnell auch nicht geben.
Selbst DP 1.3 schafft "nur" 120Hz bei 4K.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2016)

Das heis die die mit 144hz werben sind nur übertaktet oder wie?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2016)

Es wirbt keiner mit 144Hz bei 4K.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2016)

Nein nicht 4k. Ich hatte es falsch geschrieben. Ich meinte das Geist die Monitore mit 144hz sind immer unter 4k ?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2016)

Ja.
Es gibt 3440x1440 100Hz, 2560x1440 165Hz, 2560x1080 200Hz und 1920x1080 144Hz.
Das sind momentan die Grenzen von dem was du zu kaufen kriegst.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2016)

Und wäre das den an 4k Qualität genau so scharf ein 3440×1440 Auflösung?  Oder passt das nicht, das man ein genau so scharfes Bild hat wie bei 4k?


----------



## Yoshi-M (7. Januar 2016)

Hätte man mit 4K kein schärferes Bild als in WQHD, gäbe es kein 4K bzw. man hätte keinen Grund es zu kaufen. 

Edit: Hab nicht genau gelesen, dass du 3440x1440 meinst.
Ok, 3440x 1440 ist jetzt nicht wirklich WQHD 16:9 sondern UWQHD

Damit ein Bild "schärfer" wird, bzw. schärfer wirkt, muss (unter anderem) die DPI steigen. 
UWQHD hat die selbe Menge an Pixeln in der Vertikale wie WQHD. (1440p in der Höhe) 
Nur in der Horizontale kommen weitere Pixel dazu, da der Monitor um einiges breiter ist als ein WQHD. 
Die DPI bleibt jedoch dieselbe. (Wenn beide Monitore "gleich hoch" sind. Die Diagonale ändert sich ja dennoch.)
Beispiel: Ein 30" 2560x1440 und ein 37" 3440x1440 sind beide 37cm hoch. In der Breite ist der letztere um 20cm länger. Die DPI bleibt aber dieselbe.
Somit wird es in UWQHD nicht schärfer, sondern einfach nur breiter.

Alle Auflösungen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Man selbst muss kucken, was einem wichtig ist, und worauf man verzichten kann.


----------



## ozhan (7. Januar 2016)

Ok welche vor und Nachteile hat dann wieder eine 3440×1440 Auflösung? Ausser das bei den meisten games und eventuell Videos ein Balken rechts und links wäre.


----------



## Yoshi-M (7. Januar 2016)

z.B. 
Vorteil: Kann schöner aussehen (Geschmackssache); mehr Platz auf dem Desktop, in Programmen ect...
Nachteil: Hardware wird stärker gefordert. (1,27 Mio Pixel mehr als WQHD)


----------



## ozhan (10. Januar 2016)

So ich hab mich entschieden. Da ich gestern bei Saturn ein 4K 65" curved Fernseher geholt habe, habe ich ein 200€ Gutschein bekommen.
Heute gehe ich den TV abholen (gestern kein Auto so spät noch gefunden, das groß genug war)
Da werde ich fragen was sie noch am Preis für einen von den beiden hier machen.

ACER Predator XB281HKBMIPRZ TFT Monitore ab 25,9" gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen

ACER Predator X34BMIPHZ TFT Monitore ab 25,9" gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen

Den Gutschein nehmen und kaufen. Gefällt es mir nicht kann ich es ja immer noch in den 14 oder 30 tagen zurückgeben und mir mal den Dell angucken mit g-sync. 
Ist doch eine gute Idee für den Anfang oder endgültige Lösung oder?
Mein letzten zwei Laptops waren auch von Acer und bisher zufrieden gewesen. Ok ist schon ein paar jahre her als ich sie gekauft habe und auch mit den Support zutun hatte. Hoffe der ist nicht schlechter geworden als früher, wenn mal was ist.



NACHTRAG:

Na super. Gestern bei Saturn gewesen und wollte einen von beiden Monitoren kaufen. Alles Ausverkauft. In Jedem Laden und im Hauptlager. Ich weiss das am Freitag noch in mindesten 6 Saturn Filialen es verfügbar waren und mir dachte "Dann sollen die eins von den anderen Filialen rüber bestellen" und alles am selben Tag verkauft. Dann muss ja doch was gutes an beiden Monitoren sein. Nun haben die mir eins Bestellt aber da sie keine Liefertermin sagen können, kann es bis zu 3 Monaten dauern. Da kommen bestimmt bis dahin aber die Nachfolger Modelle raus. 
Nun fängt das Leidige suchen wieder von neuem an, aber wenigsten weiss ich nun was ich wirklich will.


----------



## sleipDE (16. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync kappt die fps auf der maximalen Bildwiederholfrequenz.
> Dh wenn man mehr will, muss man Gsync aktiv ausschalten.
> Wenn man sich ein wenig bei Gsync einliest, kommt man recht schnell an diese Informationen.
> 
> ...



Du verstehst leider nicht worauf ich hinaus will, es ist nicht dasselbe wenn Frames verdoppelt werden müssen als wenn Sie ohne Verdopplung anliegen. Das heißt G-Sync/Freesync arbeitet hier mit der Hilfestellung Frame-Verdopplung erst richtig und ab den besagten 144Hz ist es ganz aus. Das wird halt von den meisten Herstellern nicht angegeben und das finde ich ist der falsche Weg.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal den Preis vom neuen Eizo Freesync FS2735 angeguckt?
> Der ist bei Alternate in 1-2 Tagen versandfertig, kostet aber mal 250€ mehr als der vergleichbare Asus PG279Q.
> So viel zum Thema Gsync kostet mehr.
> Es kommt immer drauf an, wie der Monitor vermarktet wird und wer ihn herstellt.



Ja, dann gibt es jetzt endlich einen Monitor der teurer ist, wieso diesen also kaufen wenn es dutzende gibt die günstiger sind? Es wird auch immer teurer sein solange Nvidia für G-Sync eine Lizenzgebühr vom Monitor Hersteller verlangt. Freesync bekommst du bereits ab ~140€ und die Auswahl an Geräten ist um einiges höher als bei G-Sync, welches dann erst ab ~380€ bei dem günstigsten Monitor anfängt. Ich hoffe mal darauf das Freesync bzw. Adaptive Sync sich durchsetzen werden und das wird es wohl auch wenn jetzt auch Intel aufspringt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2016)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Du verstehst leider nicht worauf ich hinaus will, es ist nicht dasselbe wenn Frames verdoppelt werden müssen als wenn Sie ohne Verdopplung anliegen. Das heißt G-Sync/Freesync arbeitet hier mit der Hilfestellung Frame-Verdopplung erst richtig und ab den besagten 144Hz ist es ganz aus. Das wird halt von den meisten Herstellern nicht angegeben und das finde ich ist der falsche Weg.


Hast du es denn ausprobiert mit der Framevervielfachung?
Ich komme da leider nicht hin, da mir das viel zuwenig fps sind und ich keine Lust auf so ein geruckel habe.
Die maximal unterstützten Hertz können höchstens die maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz betragen, das liegt halt an der Funktionsweise von adaptive sync.


----------



## Nyuki (16. Januar 2016)

G-Sync ja oder nein?JA! Wenn du gerne vernünftig spielen möchtest wobei die Frames schwanken rauf und runter, ist es unabdingbar, da du davon nichts merkst und das Bild immer gleich bleibt ohne Tearing, ausser die Frames gehen richtig in den Keller -30...


----------



## ozhan (17. Januar 2016)

Ist bei g-sync auch wichtig ob TN oder IPS Panel ist? Wenn ja welches ist in dem Fall besser?


----------



## OC.Conny (17. Januar 2016)

@ sleipDE . . . G-Sync ist die bessere Variante weil es in einem grösseren Bereich aktiv funktioniert.

Du sagst die Intel Skylake gt4e IGPU könnte an der GTX 750 kratzen . . . wahnsinn . . . was habe ich da an Frames in WQHD, von 4K ganz zu schweigen?  Habe im Moment mit der GTX 780 Probleme vernünftig FPS auf den Bildschirm zu bekommen in Spielen vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Nyuki schrieb:


> G-Sync ja oder nein?JA! Wenn du gerne vernünftig spielen möchtest wobei die Frames schwanken rauf und runter, ist es unabdingbar, da du davon nichts merkst und das Bild immer gleich bleibt ohne Tearing, ausser die Frames gehen richtig in den Keller -30...


Also ich habe vorher ohne Gsync mit nem BenQ XL2430T ohne Vsync gezockt und bin dann auf nen PG278Q gewechselt.
Unterschied bei niedrigen fps keiner und bei schwankenden fps auch nicht.
Tearing war auf dem BenQ sehr selten zu sehen.
Habe nur wegen der Grösse gewechselt.
Gsync ist toll gegen tearing, das war es dann für mich auch.


----------



## Nyuki (17. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe einen Dell S2716DG und einen Ve278q hier. Wenn ich Vsync ausschalte bei beiden ohne gsync ( der Ve hat eh keine Gsync ) habe ich Tearing wie auch das Bild stottert permanent ( Micro Ruckler) . Wenn ich beim Ve Vsync aktiviere auf maximale 60hz und die Fps fallen auf 57 und mehr,  merke ich das sofort mit Micro Ruckler. Beim Dell mit mit aktivierten Gsync und ausgeschaltenem Vsync schwanken die Fps bei einigen spielen 45-110, wie in einer Achterbahne, aber das Bild bleibt immer gleich ohne Microruckler.

Bei dir nicht?


----------



## SimsToni (17. Januar 2016)

Wenn du G-Sync (oder FreeSync) aktivierst, brauchst du V-Sync nicht, daher müssten die FPS im guten Bereich sein. Kein Ruckeln usw.


----------



## Nyuki (17. Januar 2016)

Hab ich ja geschrieben "mit aktivierten Gsync und ausgeschaltenem Vsync" Ich schalte es halt in spiele immer aus !


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Januar 2016)

G-Sync löst ein Problem von dem die meisten Spieler nichtmal wissen das es existiert.


----------



## Yoshi-M (17. Januar 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> G-Sync löst ein Problem von dem die meisten Spieler nichtmal wissen das es existiert.



Ich würde eher sagen, die meisten Spieler (ausserhalb dieses Forums) haben solche Probleme, und sehen diese auch. 
Wissen aber nicht genau was es ist, wie es entsteht, und wie man für Abhilfe sorgt.
Ergo: Sie nehmen es einfach so hin wie es ist und leben damit. Mit der Zeit kann man sich sogar an Tearing gewöhnen..

Und wenn tatsächlich einer von denen kein Tearing sieht, werde ich es ihm auch nicht zeigen 

Oder sie schalten Vsync vorsorglich an, ohne zu wissen was es bringt, (Ein Schalter auf "on" ist doch immer besser als "off", für Laien) 
und die Graka liefert auch noch 30FPS+, und schon haben sie erst gar nicht solche Probleme.
Und die meisten Grakas werden wohl ihre 30 Bilder schaffen.

So sehe ich es zumindest in meinem privaten als auch Arbeitsumfeld, wenn ich mich mit anderen unterhalte, die sich nicht sonderlich 
mit PCs beschäftigen wollen, sondern "einfach nur spielen" wollen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

SimsToni schrieb:


> Wenn du G-Sync (oder FreeSync) aktivierst, brauchst du V-Sync nicht, daher müssten die FPS im guten Bereich sein. Kein Ruckeln usw.


Wenn du außerhalb der Sync Bereichs kommst,  kannst du dann aber wieder tearing haben.
Auch mit Gsync ruckelt es bei niedrigen fps.


----------

